# Smiths 8 Day Car Clock



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

i picked up a nice 8 day smiths car clock the other day ,i will need a main spring barrell for it as the main spring had slipped off the winding pin.

this has caused it to eat a few teeth off the main spring barrell ,does anyone know where i could source one ?

also could any moderators tell me when i can post a wanted add please ?

regards matt


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Access to the sales forum happens after you've made 50 posts, and that also covers trades and wanted ads! :yes:

BTW, don't be tempted to speedpost to get there quickly, the mods will get you for that :bangin:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i have a whole donor smiths 8 day clock thats gonna end up for sale, pm when you can


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Thomasr said:


> i have a whole donor smiths 8 day clock thats gonna end up for sale, pm when you can


looks like i cannot pm you or view your profile until i have put over 50 posts.

if you could pm me with your email it would be easier to talk send pics etc

regards matt


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You can't receive PM's until you reach 50 posts matey...


----------

